# Speaker Reconing in Calgary?



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd hop into the other speaker reconing thread (Edmonton) but I don't want to hijack it. I was just wondering where in Calgary can you get a speaker reconed for a good price? Thanks for your help. By the way it's a Jensen P12Q that's been blown -- I was also wondering at what point to you think it just isn't worth it to pay for the fixing but rather just buy a new one or something else...?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know about price, but check with Speakers Only.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Dwagar,

Do you know if Speakers Only is even in business? I phoned the only 2 numbers that I could find online for the store and they are no longer in service....?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

23cicero said:


> Hey Dwagar,
> 
> Do you know if Speakers Only is even in business? I phoned the only 2 numbers that I could find online for the store and they are no longer in service....?


He is still doing work out of his house apparently. I talked to him a few weeks ago. Did you try 286 0173?


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's one of the numbers that I tried! I just tried again: Out of Service. If you know of any other way to contact him (his home number/email if it's not too rude to contact him that way) or other suggestions that'd be great.


----------



## JamesFryGuitars (Jul 10, 2010)

Give Mike Pasnak at Guitarworks a call, he has the updated number for Speakers Only. Mike is at 403.216.8525


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

talk to Kat at Mothers Music she knows of someone... also Axe will get your speaker reconed... warning it's not cheap... In fact only if you have a real treasure of a speaker do I advise getting it reconed. Otherwise the reconing can cost almost as much as new replacement.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> talk to Kat at Mothers Music she knows of someone...


No I don't. I'm following this thread too.


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

try this "e" mail [email protected] Patrick Worsley at Speakers Only Inc.

Worsley Patric B
403-286-7707
4524 73 St NW
Calgary, AB T3B 2M4


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

<[email protected]>
Worsley Patric B
403-286-7707
4524 73 St NW
Calgary, AB T3B 2M4


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Speakers only (403)880-9466 He is in Vancouver until next friday.He is still operating out of his home.He does very good work.I highly recommend him.


----------

